# C. Plinius Septicio Claro Suo S. [S.?]



## Novanas

Hello!

I'm about to get into the Letters of Pliny the Younger.  I read them a long time ago in English, but I've never taken them on in the original.  And before I even get started I've run into a puzzle.

E.g., the very first letter of the collection begins, "C. Plinius Septicio Claro Suo S."  So I'm wondering what this "S." is.  My first thought was that it might be "Sodali": C. Plinius to his friend Septicius Clarus."

But then the fourth letter begins, "C. Plinius Pompeiae Celerinae Socrui S."  So "Sodali" seems out.  And I think "suo" on its own could mean "to his friend" anyway.

I'm thinking now it might simply mean "scribit" or "scripsit".  Is this a better guess?  Or does anybody know?  I've done some googling without finding anything, and English translations seem to drop the "Suo S." altogether.

So any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jeki

And what about "socius" (partner, ally)? I am not sure at all, just trying to guess...


----------



## Jeki

I just found on this site Una cenetta mancata
C. Plinius Septicio Claro Suo *salutem dicit.


*


----------



## Novanas

Yeah, "Salutem dicit" certainly makes sense.  It would make sense that it would be some set expression that could be abbreviated.  Many thanks for this.


----------



## Novanas

Coming back to this point, it has occurred to me that this "S." might simply mean "Salve!"  After all, Pliny finishes every letter with "Vale!"  And I seem to recall having seen translations of ancient letters that begin with, "To So-and-So, greetings!"  So maybe this is it.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Novanas was right to take Jeki's suggestion (## 3, 4) before reconsidering in # 5: "S." at the head of a letter is always understood to be short for _salutem_ [_dicit_], indeed more formally and completely a correspondent would write "S. P. D", _salutem publicam dat. _"S." _tout court_ implies a closer degree of familiarity (like "Dear...") in English, in contrast with the formal "Sir" with which contributors to the letters page of _The Times_ still address the editor.

Σ


----------



## Novanas

Thanks, Scholiast.  Noted.


----------

